# H Boker Linemans



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's the whole Boker story: http://www.ebladestore.com/brand/Boker-Knives.html

They're owned by Wiss now. Your pliers are pre-WWII, and made in New York.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Here's the whole Boker story: http://www.ebladestore.com/brand/Boker-Knives.html
> 
> They're owned by Wiss now. Your pliers are pre-WWII, and made in New York.


Thanks, they are odd looking with a short "nose" but cut as well as any side cutter I have used. I got them from an old sparky that said he used them everyday for 20 years...


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

I gots me a real old boker knife and that thing sure quiets down the GC when I pull it on him! :whistling2: No seriously... Boker is top notch!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

It looks like that is designed for hot work:no:


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

It looks like that is designed for hot work



Im pretty sure they came with two wooden dowles that the handles could slide into, so yea they could be used for hot work...........at your own risk! :blink:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Here's the whole Boker story: http://www.ebladestore.com/brand/Boker-Knives.html
> 
> They're owned by Wiss now. Your pliers are pre-WWII, and made in New York.


you might get $5 bucks for them on "Pawn Stars"


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> you might get $5 bucks for them on "Pawn Stars"


 

What you don't have to have an expert come in to see them?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> What you don't have to have an expert come in to see them?


hahaha!
That's about how every item to pawn is considered!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> hahaha!
> That's about how every item to pawn is considered!


I don't think I have seen them just buy something cool outright. Oh yeah, the English sports cars that Rick lost his shirt on.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

All those shows are the same: a wise old man in semi-retirement, the young stud future of the business son, and of course, the dumb guy they verbally abuse.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Kind of like here.


----------

